# Rocky Mountain suziq von 1994



## Bikeopa70 (8. Oktober 2014)

*
Hallo User,
1994 habe ich den Rahmen auf der Messe: Eurobike in Friedrichhafen gesehen, und mich sofort in ihn verliebt.
Nach Aufbau mit Rock Shox Judy SL, weiß lackiert, Paul Schaltwerk + Umwerfer, Grip Shift X-Ray, Spengle Carbonlaufräder ( wurden extra in Österreich Weiß lackiert ), Syncros-Vorbau und Innenlager, Race Face-Steuersatz, Ringle-Sattelstütze, weißer Flitesattel, tune-Schraubenkitt, hatte ich mein Traumbike verwirklicht.
Es wurde wie jedes andere Bike vom mir mehrere Jahre gefahren (Türkei Taurus-Gebirge). Nur ein Beispiel.
Es steht heute noch, bis auf kleine Lackschäden im Originalzustand (sehr gepflegt) bei mir im Keller.
1996 wurde es in seiner Kategorie: Custom-Freaks in der BIKE-Zeitschrift, zum schönsten Bike von Deutschland gewählt.
Die Bike-Zeitschrift von 1996 besitze ich auch noch.

Nun meine Fragen: Gibt es noch Liebhaber, die eine komplette suziq besitzen?
								 Wenn ja, bitte melden.
								 Gibt es Rahmen? Es wurden nur 30 Rahmen gefertigt nach meinem
								 Wissenstand?
								 Hat es einen besonderen Wert?
Ich hoffe und freue mich auf Antworten.
LG Dieter*


----------



## peterbe (9. Oktober 2014)

Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe besagte BIKE Ausgabe hier. Das Rocky Mountain Suzi Q. von "Bikeopi70" sieht wirklich top aus.
Auf dem Bild in der 5/1996 BIKE ist das Suzi Q. allerdings noch nicht mit Paul Umwerfer abgelichtet.


----------



## wieman01 (9. Oktober 2014)

Schickt doch mal Bilder rüber!


----------



## Learoy (14. Oktober 2014)

RetroRocky hat auch eins. Glaub es gab 50 Rahmen vom SuziQ, war halt eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion und das Rohrdesign fragwürdig in der Optik - aber Maple Leaf wurde nie wieder mit so vielen Blättern lackiert wie auf dem Rahmen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. Oktober 2014)

Learoy schrieb:


> RetroRocky hat auch eins. Glaub es gab 50 Rahmen vom SuziQ, war halt eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion und das Rohrdesign fragwürdig in der Optik - aber Maple Leaf wurde nie wieder mit so vielen Blättern lackiert wie auf dem Rahmen.



Warum war es eine Fehlkonstruktion?
Optik ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## Learoy (15. Oktober 2014)

Weil die Rahmen nicht alltagstauglich waren. Es sind innerhalb weniger Jahre viele an der hinteren Strebe gebrochen, was ich so gelesen habe.

So eine Mischung aus Diamantform und ECS war offenbar nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## Giuliano.B (15. Oktober 2014)

Hier im Bikemarkt war lange Zeit, zumindest bis vor ein paar Wochen auch noch ein Rahmen für einen riesen Haufen Geld im Angebot


----------



## Bikeopa70 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bikefreunde,
hier ein Bild von meiner Suziq.


----------



## doctorska (22. Oktober 2014)

nice


----------



## wieman01 (22. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (25. Oktober 2014)

Bikeopa70 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde,
> hier ein Bild von meiner Suziq.Anhang anzeigen 330329



Ein sehr schönes Bike! 
Die Spengle sind schön und aerodynamisch aber leider etwas schwer. Die Ringlé Stütze passt zwar nicht zu Rocky Mountain aber sieht farblich stimmig zu Paul Austattung aus.

Ein vorderer Brakebooster in rot von Dengler würde noch fehlen.....


----------

